# Running out of space



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, my Egyptian Mouthbrooder finally let her fry go. I helped her disgorge the last batch and then put her in a net breeder so the males wouldn't pester her.

The other female is about 5 days behind the original female in holding. I'm hoping she'll start letting fry go this coming weekend.

I have two spawns of Ancistrus (bristlenose plecos) about six weeks apart, so there's another few tanks filled up.

And one of my Astatatilapia latifasciata (Victorian cichlid) hasn't eaten for a week, so when the others started chasing her, I pulled her out and managed to get about a dozen eggs out of her mouth. They're in a hatching container and I expect them to be ready for a tank in about a week.

Looks like I'm going to be moving some fish and getting some more heaters very soon.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Goodness, some loving going down in your house!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Must be something in the water...


----------

